# Amino 110 Set top box, how to program?



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey all, I have an Amino 110 STB at work. I heard that I can program it with a USB keyboard through the USB connection in the back. I was hoping someone could help me out? 

Thanks.


----------



## jdeitchler (Oct 10, 2005)

Telnet into the box via a cross-over cable


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

It doesnt seem to work. How do you turn on telnet on the STB?


----------

